# Marshmallow CO2 - is it possible



## 77_Bus_Girl (Dec 30, 2012)

This may be a stupid idea, but I've been messing around with Jello method CO2, and I got to thinking... 

Marshmallows are made of gelatin and sugar, just like jello - could you toss a bunch in a bottle with some sugar water and yeast and make CO2? Has anyone tried this? Or is there not enough water content in them to sustain production for long enough?

Like I said, that may be a dumb idea, but it got me to wondering.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Only one way to find out. Good old trial and error. Make up a batch and let us know how you pan out


----------

